# Questions about a new big game rifle



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok Guys 

I am new to hunting, and I have a question regarding the Remington 7600. I have been looking at this rifle for two reasons. 

1. I am left handed, and the pump action seems like a practicle system (left handed bolt actions can be hard to find)
2. The price isn't bad. This will be my first large caliber rifle (first time hunting anything larger than a rabbit for that matter) and I can't break the bank right out of the gate.

Does any one have any experience with this gun? I have heard it lacks the accuracy of a bolt action. Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What types of big game are you planning to hunt? What type of terrain will you be hunting? And at what distances do you plan on shooting? 
Here's some links that you might find helpful.
http://www.savagearms.com/14AmerClassic-Left.htm
http://www.savagearms.com/114AmerClassic-Left.htm
http://www.savagearms.com/16flss.htm
http://www.savagearms.com/116flss.htm
http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/left-Hand/
Ruger also has a large selection of left handed models


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a couple of the 760's (the older model of them) in 300 Savage, and 30-06, I like them, grew up using pumps or the 742 semi's down home.

As far as accuracy goes they should provide good enough accuracy to harvest an animal in normal hunting ranges, if you do your part. They were never designed to be long range target guns, but are fine hunting guns.

I can hold my 300 Savage's groups on a paper plate at 300, & its not a long range cartridge by means. 

You should do fine with one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I collect Remington pump rifles, 760, 76, 7600, and have most of the modern calibers. My favorite is the 7mm 08. They are accurate enough for my aging shooting skills, but not as accurate as bolt actions.

When reloading, the cartridge length must be kept short to allow the ammo to fit in or cycle easily from the magazine. This takes away from accuracy some, especially in the 270 and 30-06.

I think my favorite guns of all are the older Remington pumps; models 14, 14 1/2, 141 and 25 with the tubular magazines.



gottago2wurk


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure every gun is different. Some guns will shoot excellent with a particular type of ammunition. I would not think an auto in the Remington line would be very accurate, but at 150 yards from sandbags and a bench rest I stuck 2 bullets through the same hole.

Soft point ammunition looks like a shotgun pattern, but you can get that with a bolt action also.

I think that gun will be fine. The key is to find ammunition that fits the gun. I did find for whatever reason the Remington Accelerators would stovepipe. The ammunition that shot very good in the particular gun I was shooting was 180 grain and not set very deep. Maybe this was the perfect match for that particular gun?


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

My first large caliber rifle was a 7600 in .30-06. I have never had any problems with it and although I have a couple of bolt actions now, the Rem. is still my go to gun. Like others have stated, it is kind of temperamental with rounds. Mine absolutely hates any of the Winchester loads and will not group anything less than 5" at 100 yards with them, yet I can get 1.5" groups with the ballistic-tip Remington loads. As far as I am concerned, the accuracy is on par with my 2 bolt actions given the right loads. I am by no means a ballistic expert like some on here, but I would suspect that the accuracy is good because of the inherent free-floating nature of the barrel. 
One other thing that I like, especially on long hikes or over steep terrain, is that you can carry the 7600 on either shoulder without the bolt stabbing your side or back. Plus for some reason it just feels lighter.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have an older Rem 760 pump in 30-06. It's a very solid, rugged weapon. But it shoots well and has taken plenty of animals for me. It's a utilitarian weapon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 760 in .35 Remington that's a great rifle. The caliber does not have much of a following out west and ammo is hard to find. I just reload my own.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an older 760 in the .30-06 and absolutely love it. Been shooting it for over 25 seasons and it has always performed flawlessly for me. Mine seems to group well with just about anything I put through it. I have probably put more than 10,000 rounds through it and never had a problem with either factory loads or reloads. It is plenty accurate for most big game shots out to 400 yards or more, although I try to keep my shots to less than 300 yards (personal preference).

I used to hear the the pumps and semis had weak actions compared to the bolts. The Remmies are built strong and lock up as well as most bolts do. 

If I ever end up burning up my barrel, I will definitely get it rebarreled rather than get rid of it. I have even been kicking around the idea of trying to find one in the .25-06 but that is down my list of priorities a little.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are still open to others, here is one that was mentioned recently: Savage 30-06 That one does not appear to have the accutrigger, which makes the Savage great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stick_man said:


> I have an older 760 in the .30-06 and absolutely love it. Been shooting it for over 25 seasons and it has always performed flawlessly for me. Mine seems to group well with just about anything I put through it. I have probably put more than 10,000 rounds through it and never had a problem with either factory loads or reloads. It is plenty accurate for most big game shots out to 400 yards or more, although I try to keep my shots to less than 300 yards (personal preference).
> 
> I used to hear the the pumps and semis had weak actions compared to the bolts. The Remmies are built strong and lock up as well as most bolts do.
> 
> If I ever end up burning up my barrel, I will definitely get it rebarreled rather than get rid of it. I have even been kicking around the idea of trying to find one in the .25-06 but that is down my list of priorities a little.


Sounds like you have had great luck, as I have had, with Remington pumps.

I'm looking for a 7600 in 25-06 also. I let a new maple-stocked 25-06 7600 get away from me a few months ago. Dangit. They only made 250 of them.

Happy trails.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I let a .35 Remington that had been rechambered to 35 Whelen get away from me. It didn't look like much but was supposed to shoot well. Wish I had bought it now. 

I kind of collect the 742's, I have almost all of the chambering made for them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I let a .35 Remington that had been rechambered to 35 Whelen get away from me. It didn't look like much but was supposed to shoot well. Wish I had bought it now.
> 
> I kind of collect the 742's, I have almost all of the chambering made for them.


The 742 was avalable in 35 Whelen. The new semi-auto Remington 750, that replaced the 742, also comes in the .35 Whelen.

Check GunBroker.com


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I let a .35 Remington that had been rechambered to 35 Whelen get away from me. It didn't look like much but was supposed to shoot well. Wish I had bought it now.
> ...


 I let a rechambered 760 get away.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. I put in an order for a synthetic 7600 in 30 06 yesterday. I should have it in a week or so. I am pretty excited to get some optics on it, and take it to the range. I will let you all know how it turns out. Again, thank for the help.


----------

